# Safari : message d'alerte au virus



## jeanhenribernard (2 Mars 2015)

Bonjour, lorsque j'ouvre safari, un message apparaît: "probablement virus détecté, cliquez sur ok pour démarrez le processus de nettoyage"   Que faire merci.


----------



## pascalformac (2 Mars 2015)

jeanhenribernard a dit:


> Bonjour, lorsque j'ouvre safari, un message apparaît: "probablement virus détecté, cliquez sur ok pour démarrez le processus de nettoyage"   Que faire merci.


*ne pas cliquer pour l'instant*

reglage anti pop up Safari  activé ou pas?
y a un anti virus installé? lequel
(pas utile  en mac, mais ca pourrait etre son message)

indiquer quel OS utilisé

et si SL et sup
verifier que  y a pas un adware

voir l'épinglé dans la section internet (car Safari c'est un navigateur donc traité section internet)
[adware] Onglets indésirables, fenêtres surgissantes suspectes | Les Forums de MacGeneration


----------



## jeanhenribernard (2 Mars 2015)

version OS 10.7.5, pas d'anti virus installé. 
"et si SL et sup
verifier que y a pas un adware"  ?????????? je ne sais pas. merci


----------



## pascalformac (2 Mars 2015)

10.7 donc apres SL ( 10.6)

et donc tu vas verifier  que t'as pas d'adware
le truc en orange c'est un lien web

mais si ca se trouve c'est autre chose sans adware installé
une banale PUB ouverte par un de tes surfs , avec  une alerte bidon ( pour faire  flipper et faire acheter un truc de sécurité etc)


----------



## jeanhenribernard (2 Mars 2015)

lorsque j'ouvre safari, il y a dans la fenêtre: safecheck.org/mac/result/fr1/1-3/alert.php?c=1081=subid=23519027      et qui me demande de cliquer sur OK, je ne peux rien faire d'autre sur safari ? merci


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2015)

Essaie ceci : va dans Safari / Préférences / Général, pour voir si ta page d'accueil a été changée.

Si oui, remplace par : _https://www.google.fr/?gws_rd=ssl_
Ferme les Préférences, quitte et relance Safari.

Si ça marche va télécharger AdwareMedic.
Installe-le, lance-le, et fais "Scan for adware".

Si impossible d'utiliser Safari, as-tu un autre navigateur ?
Si oui va chercher AdwareMedic depuis ce navigateur.


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Mars 2015)

J'y pense, si on n'a pas de navigateur sous la pince pour télécharger Adwaremedic, ou si le site est bloqué par le adware, il y a toujours ce bon vieux curl via le Terminal.

https://developer.apple.com/library/mac/documentation/Darwin/Reference/ManPages/man1/curl.1.html

L'adresse directe de Adwaremedic : http://www.adwaremedic.com/AdwareMedic.dmg


----------



## pascalformac (2 Mars 2015)

si par hasard une autre session n'est pas affectée 
passer par là  pour prendre adwaremedic

et rappel
toujours utile d'avoir plusieurs navigateurs et plusieurs sessions


----------



## ineedsomebodyhelp (2 Mars 2015)

@jeanhenribernard

Ton problème est-il résolu ? J'ai eu le cas d'un ami qui avait l'adware Geneio… Regarde dans ton dossier "Applications" si tu vois quelque chose d'inconnu éventuellement.

PS : Je vois que c'est ton premier post. À l'avenir n'hésite pas avoir un sujet plus explicite, tu auras plus de chances de recevoir de l'aide…


----------



## jeanhenribernard (4 Mars 2015)

Rebonjour, oui, finalement je suis allé à l'Apple Store….. le gars m'a fermé un tas d'applications et il a appuyé sur w et pomme, cela m'a débloqué Safari. ???? Et encore Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Mars 2015)

Si le gars n'a fait que fermer des applications et des fenêtres (Cmd+W), il est probable que c'est un de tes logiciels qui donne l'alerte intempestive :
un logiciel (pur) anti-virus, 
ou un logiciel de maintenance ou de surveillance (avec des options plus ou moins cachées).

En tout cas, la recherche Google sur "probablement virus détecté, cliquez sur ok pour démarre*r* le processus de nettoyage" ne donne rien…


----------

